
Misaki - a Jekyll inspired static site generator in Clojure - raju
https://github.com/liquidz/misaki
======
MatthewPhillips
This doesn't appear to be using Hiccup, which is a shame. But the bigger
problem is that the JVM/clojure start time. Rich Hickey has even said that
Clojure isn't right for scripting.

You could create a nice Clojure static site generator in ClojureScript (using
Himera to compile the templates) though.

~~~
mhd
That sounds completely counter-intuitive to me. A static site generator is run
once you add something to your site, i.e. not that often. So a slight hit in
startup speed isn't really a factor, whereas runtime efficiency is
(dependencies are hard, so most SSG's out there recreate the whole site for
each new post/page).

~~~
shintoist
I gotta agree on that, the only reason for needing a fast start up time is if
you want to rebuild after every change and see the result, but misaki actually
watches for changes while it's running.

An extra second or two on start up really doesn't matter one bit.

~~~
mhd
Honestly, why? Considering the rather insane amount of time something like
jekyll needs, a few seconds don't matter at all. So having a background
service won't really get you anything for "production" usage – even if you'd
be doing twitter-like 20+ items/day micro-blogging. The only gain I could
imagine from a setup like this would be prototyping the look and feel of your
site in its very early stage, where it would save you from half a dozen script
invocations.

Those seconds would only matter if they would be a large percentage of the
whole running time. And I've yet to see a SSG where two, three seconds for a
year or more worth of blogging would actually matter.

------
nmcfarl
My questions is of course - Why not Jekyll?

Is this just for people who have a JVM, but don't have ruby on their box, or
are there significant advantages other than just the programming language and
environment?

~~~
darklajid
Can't talk for the creator of course.

I consider the idea (didn't proceed further than reading the project site on
Github yet) great, because - yes ruby is something I don't usually install.
Dependencies that are useless for me except to host X are not a no-go on their
own, but are counted as minus points.

That and the fact that it's neat to be able to extend the software you're
using. I just don't know ruby and the culture is alien to me (running redmine
and gitorious for my company - from configuration to error messages).

No hate against ruby. Just a preference for something else.

